# How To Roll The Cross Joint



## HoppusTheCaveman (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been asked multiple times to post how to do this, and I finally went and did it. Only thing is that it's just Paint pictures, and they're a little crappy. It gets the point across pretty much though. I'll probably end up making a better one with real pictures sooner or later. So here it goes.


If you're really serious about making this piece of art, please do take your time in making it. You need plenty of patience to make this look/work well. So again, I advise you to go slow with this, especially if you are a novice roller.

1) You're going to need 3 things for this creation. #1 being weed of course!! #2 would be rolling papers. Whatever you prefer of course. Now the #3 thing is anything remotely pointy to make the hole in the larger joint so you can stick the smaller one in.






2)Take two papers, and roll up two joints. One SIGNIFICANTLY thinner than the other. If they're about the same size, then you won't get them to cross succesfully, therefore making a bad cross joint. You don't want that do ya? No, no you don't.











3)Now with your mystery object, you are going to make a hole in the fat joint going all the way through about the same size as the thinner joint. Maybe even a little bigger so it fits through better, but not TOO much bigger. If you aren't careful, you'll end up with the top end falling off....which is not good at all. Now with the thinner joint, cut/tear the middle of it *VERY GENTLY* so as not to rip it completely in half. You also want to make this slit very small as well so it doesn't rip in half when you put it through the other joint.






4)Now that you have the hole in the fat joint, stick the thinner joint in it and gently(so as not to rip it in half) push/pull it through until the joint is sticking out about evenly on both sides. When you have that done wi- DON'T light it up just yet!! There's still one more thing you have to do. Take another paper, and cut off the sticky part with scissors. Wet it and then wrap it around where the joints intersect to make it secure, and so it's airtight.






5)Now that you have an absolutely bodacious cross joint, go get some absolutely bodacious friends to help you light it up and help smoke it all. Enjoy!!


----------



## UnderPhire (Oct 5, 2008)

haha sweet thanks for the guide bro. I was in borders the other day and they had a doobie making 101 book with this in it.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Oct 5, 2008)

UnderPhire said:


> haha sweet thanks for the guide bro. I was in borders the other day and they had a doobie making 101 book with this in it.


 no prob dude


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome thanks man. Does it burn funky when it gets to the cross part?


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Oct 6, 2008)

VansStoner1748 said:


> awesome thanks man. Does it burn funky when it gets to the cross part?


 not really. it's just like smoking a regular joint for the most part.


----------



## bigbadjean (Dec 27, 2008)

hey man what did you use to make the hole i tryed alot of stuff and it always fucks up my fatty joint so i end up smoking the small one to calm down


----------



## Charfizcool (Dec 27, 2008)

yea I don't feel like smoking but I want to mess around...I'm rolling a cross joint for tomorrow! thanks +rep


----------



## jinmaster (Dec 27, 2008)

I just googled to learn this weeks back , norm my main joint part is longer (king size) and i use 1 skin for the cross, when spaced properly it burns perfectly to the middle section then carries on down.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 28, 2008)

bigbadjean said:


> hey man what did you use to make the hole i tryed alot of stuff and it always fucks up my fatty joint so i end up smoking the small one to calm down


 first, I kinda poked a little hole in it with scissors, then stuck an allen wrench through. that seemed to work fine for me.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 28, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> yea I don't feel like smoking but I want to mess around...I'm rolling a cross joint for tomorrow! thanks +rep


 good luck, and thanks!! =D


----------



## Deew Lover (Feb 19, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn and I thought that was just some fiction BS from Pineapple Express... 
I learned something today. +Rep


----------



## theplantkiller420 (Feb 19, 2009)

why couldnt you just cut the small j in half then put a hole in the paper right where you want the cross to sit on the j, then wrap it like you said to make it air tight. prob be simpler than trying to shove it through the fat j


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Feb 20, 2009)

theplantkiller420 said:


> why couldnt you just cut the small j in half then put a hole in the paper right where you want the cross to sit on the j, then wrap it like you said to make it air tight. prob be simpler than trying to shove it through the fat j


 this is true. this did go through my mind though.


----------



## ForgottenSol (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks man, I had to roll one up after see this.


----------



## KPxxx (Nov 29, 2009)

*I googled how to roll a cross joint, came up with a few ways, then I found this and gave it a try, mine chuffed up when it came to the cross part n the end fell off lol the left side burnt a lot quicker then the other points, think i need a bit of practise 2 get it perfect, but on the whole was pretty awesome!!*

*A couple of demonstration videos I watched on how to roll the cross joint, used 2 long bits of roach that were pushed into the toke part of each splif and then joined, looked huge!! Might give it a go...*


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Damn and I thought that was just some fiction BS from Pineapple Express...
> I learned something today. +Rep


What man? If it can be dreamed it can be done, but I'd put 2 holes in the cross. I've also seen it done where the small joint was actually two joints.

Just look at the number of view on this thread!


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 18, 2010)

for chokes

[youtube]PuaoSn1NGUQ[/youtube][youtube]BCtHNFmzlqY[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

am i the only one thinking that's gonna smoke like shit?

you can't just push a small joint through the big joung and make a cross. 

have you ever tried toking a joint by sucking on the side of it, same principal.

you'll either have to have a hole going through the center of the smaller joint which aligns with the direction of the tube of the larger joint, to allow air to be drawn through the two side smokes.

in the past i've always done it in that manner, except you cut the small joint in half, cut away a hole of paper in each side of the big joint, and then the two small pieces literally touch the tobacco of the large joint, and then get's rizzlad down.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2010)

i bet wetting the bit you want to make the hole in a little would prevent tearing it up...


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

ahhhaaaaa, that first video is funny.

i think it might come down to something called intelligence. filter = better for your health (or rather not as bad) than not. we roll wihout filters here as well ya know 

but here's for accidentlally joining in iwht bringing an old thread up


----------



## bomb hills (Oct 28, 2010)

I gotta bring some new life into this old thread. I needed this to make a prop for my Halloween costume (Saul from Pineapple Express)


----------



## MetalMichelle (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey man, I googled how to roll a cross joint and yours were the 5th set of instructions I came to. Quite stoner friendly and I appreciate that. Im partial to your visual examples. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## need the feeling (Jan 8, 2012)

hey when you rolled them, do you think double bagging them makes it harder or easier?


----------



## TorontosStonerGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot. This was really helpful. Made my first cross joint ever. I'm mostly a bong girl but I've been feeling sort of artsy with the joints lately. What do you think? It's coconut flavoured


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

I was just about to post one a lady friend and I rolled, but it's shit compared to yours! How's the coconut taste? I'm rolling with raspberry at the moment.


----------



## TorontosStonerGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I was just about to post one a lady friend and I rolled, but it's shit compared to yours! How's the coconut taste? I'm rolling with raspberry at the moment.


Thanks! I kind of taught myself how to roll only a few days ago and found I have a bit of a knack for it. I love my coconut papers. So delicious. Never tried the raspberry ones yet though. How are they?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

Super tasty! Great adding yet another element if you're mixing strains.


----------

